# Clarification from DAYACOM



## Angus. Jin-Tao Lee (Jan 16, 2011)

Hello to everyone, 
I am the assistant of DAYACOM President Angus Lee and also his son, I just graduated from U of O and here to help my father’s poor English explanation. I wrote this post in order to clarify some misunderstanding to DAYACOM and let everyone knows what we really do.

Thanks to one of the anonymous user of IAP, my father realized the situation and asks me to explain everything for him.

DAYACOM is a manufacture Company since 1987 until today, we designed and took lots of money to make new developed pen kits and project kits. Our main business is to Importers and wholesalers ONLY, we can not sell few parts to each end user.

We hope that there is someone or company could represent all of you to collect all of your orders and place your orders to Dayacom, so that Dayacom could arrange your orders into production and make shipment to your representative after 5-6 weeks.

There are already several customers from USA, Canada, Korea and Germany used our website to online orders and settled payment through PayPal from our website:
www.dayacom.com.tw.

Dear end users please help and recommend your representative to contact with Dayacom, and place all of your orders to Dayacom through the representative, we will do our very best to arrange it into production and make shipment as soon as possible.

I apologize for the misunderstanding, and hope someday there will be new representative that can support our business and provide pen kits to you all.

Best Regards,

Chien-Wei Lee
Assistant to the President of DAYACOM


----------



## gallianp (Jan 16, 2011)

There are already several customers from USA, Canada------

Wonder who they are?


----------



## terryf (Jan 16, 2011)

Well heres a business opportunity if ever I saw one


----------



## aggromere (Jan 16, 2011)

Mr. Lee.  It would be most helpful if your web site published a list of all your distributors with links to their web sites.  That way pen makers could check with them for available pen kits that require larger orders than we can make.

thank you.


----------



## Monty (Jan 16, 2011)

Mr Lee,
I'm Mannie Steglich, the Group Buy Coordinator for IAP.
You state in your post that "Our main business is to Importers and wholesalers ONLY, we can not sell few parts to each end user.". On the web page you posted a link to, it clearly states "Retail, Buy High End Pen Kit from Dayacom". To me this means if I personally want to order the MOQ, that you will sell them to me as an individual, not a supplier.
You also state in your post "We hope that there is  someone or company could represent all of you to collect all of your  orders and place your orders to Dayacom, so that Dayacom could arrange  your orders into production and make shipment to your representative  after 5-6 weeks." This is what we were attempting to do. Again, if you click on the "Retail Button" link on your web page, ,it states at the top of the page "SHIPMENT WITHIN 3 ~ 4 WEEKS AFTER RECEIPT OF YOUR PAYMENT" not the 5-6 weeks you state in this post.
Finally, what really killed this purchase from us was the fact that packages can and do get lost in shipping. The person that was coordinating this buy was essentially told that shipping insurance was not available. He wanted shipping insurance in case the package was lost in transport. If it failed to arrive, he felt that it was his responsibility to reimburse the cost of the lost item to each individual out of his own persona funds.
If these concerns could be addressed, I'm certain that we could work out several Group Buys with Dayacom.

Mannie Steglich
Group Buy Coordinator, IAP


----------



## r-ice (Jan 16, 2011)

I want to know who the Canadian one is so I can order from them.


----------



## dexter0606 (Jan 16, 2011)

> I want to know who the Canadian one is so I can order from them.


 
I may be wrong but I would think that a Canadian (or US) distributor would still be under the volume buy guidlines so while they may have some of the Dayacom stuff they may not have, or want to get, the stuff you're interested in.


----------



## turff49 (Jan 16, 2011)

Mr Lee,
I do think that if you can address Monty's comments above, that this Internet group called IAP could generate significant revenue and profit for your fathers company. Group buys are ran numerous times throughout the months and on just the Imperial and Lotus pen kits the order would probably totaled in excess of $15000. It might be beneficial for a representative of Daycom to sponsor group buys through the IAP as this is the largest penturners group in the world. I'm not recommending group buys on items you wholesale to your regional buyers but the items that aren't handled by them. If you were to schedule these group buys while that particular item is on it's production run in your factory then that would be an increase in profit for you.
We would appreciate any feedback you can offer.
Brian


----------



## arioux (Jan 16, 2011)

r-ice said:


> I want to know who the Canadian one is so I can order from them.



I would say Wood Safari, with the Jr Marshall and Jr Victor

http://www.woodsafari.com/home.php?cat=347&sort=orderby&sort_direction=0&page=1


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Mr. Lee
To be clear, there was never any misrepresentation. When beginning this endeavor, I was expecting delivery within 3 to 4 weeks of payment (I thought that is what your website was offering). This was a reasonable risk for me ( but then again, I was using other people's money).

When I was quoted (as you reconfirmed in your post) production time would be 5-6 weeks and then shipment. This time frame was just too long for me to be on "the hot seat" for collecting others money before delivery. Additionally, being unfamaliar with your usual delivery methods, I had serious concerns about lost or damaged shipments.

I DO believe that there exists a unique or "niche" opportunity for Dayacom to increase it's business in the U.S. without angering your existing distributors. Perhaps, if we could set up some kind of "escrow account" between Dayacom and the IAP membership, we could find terms acceptable for all of us.

Thank you for your reply. We Do love your high end products, and I do hope for a unique relationship between the membership and Dayacom. As a businessman, I have always believed that sincere and honest 2 way dialog must happen before a favorable business relationship can happen. Today, I feel encouraged that this dialog CAN happen and that my efforts would not have been in vein.

My post was never meant to put Dayacom in an unfavorable light, but simply to inform our interested membership that the time fame and delivery schedule were outside the acceptable limits of my ability to shoulder the responsibility.

Your post encourages me to believe that a favorable relationship between Dayacom and the 9000 members of the IAP can be accomplished.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Shipping*

Fyi - shipping from the far east for orders the size of yours is usually via air express to a major airport and with ground delivery to the buyers door via DHL, TNT, FEDEX or UPS. It is expensive running about $10 or $12 per kilogram. 

The buyer can arrange for Air Cargo and for a customs broker to handle it through customs but you need a fairly large order to make that worth while and you need to pick it up yourself at the airport.

Surface shipping is available and is said to take about 7 weeks for the delivery to a US Port and it isn't clear to me how you handle it through customs and forwarding via ground transport ---- or what the price is.


----------



## arw01 (Jan 17, 2011)

I beleive Aaron of Lau Lau deals directly with Dayacom on certain kits and blanks.  Perhaps, Monty, you could get some information from him to speed up the information exchange.

Alan


----------



## Monty (Jan 17, 2011)

There is something in the works. Keep you eyes open.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 18, 2011)

Monty said:


> There is something in the works. Keep you eyes open.


Thats great, looking forward to the outcome! :biggrin:


----------



## bobleibo (Jan 18, 2011)

*some added info...*

With all of this, I contacted Dayacom for the name of one of thier distributors in the US to buy these kits from. The only one they sent back was Gary Pye Woodworking in Australia. I then contacted them and asked them what it would cost for shipping if I were to buy about 10 kits. They  sent me back a quote of about $75 including insurance. With the kits being around $70 each for the ones I chose, it gets pretty pricey. They also said that if I buy 5 of the same kit, they would work out a better price. I thought that was nice of them to offer for such a small order.
Hopefully the folks from here who are working on a better deal will come back with some good news. 
No matter how it turns out, I sure appreciate the efforts that are being made by all of you on our behalf. 
Thank you! 
Bob


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 19, 2011)

*tip-toeing*

Dayacom is (probably by necessity) tip-toeing their way into internet retail sales.  The unbranded kits are selling for competitive prices with MOQ of 30 kits and shipping included.  They are heading into the right direction where some of us smaller guys will be able to stock a few of their kits.  I might pick up a couple of them in limited numbers and not covering all finishes and styles.  If I do I'll give you guys a chance to get a piece of the action.


----------



## Penl8the (Jan 19, 2011)

What is MOQ?


----------



## RDH79 (Jan 19, 2011)

MOQ    Mininum Order Quanity     I would say


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 25, 2011)

Have not seen any followup on this. Where does this situation stand???  Still very interested.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 25, 2011)

There will be a small number available by the end of the weekend--on exotics.


----------



## hebertjo (Jan 25, 2011)

Ed -

Can you elaborate on that? Can you tell us which kits would be available?

Thanks,


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 25, 2011)

Imperials, all platings, rb and fp ---very limited number, however.


----------



## hebertjo (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank Ed!

Any possibility of some emperors in the future?


----------



## makaiolani (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Many of you know me already from the forum, but I'll introduce myself on this thread since their seems to be a steamy debate going on.  If any of you are interested in getting a particular penkit from Dayacom then contact me.  I can try and get a group order together if their is enough interest.  Angus is a very nice guy and he is very up and up on things.  I've been trying to advise him on his entry into the internet sales business, which can be very sticky when it comes to international matters.

If their is any problem with Dayacom's kits or representation then I can forward your concerns to Angus.

You can contact me at aaron@laulauwood.com!

Aloha!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 7, 2011)

Now we have someone who has dealt with them for some time and Aaron has been great to deal with... yippee 





makaiolani said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Many of you know me already from the forum, but I'll introduce myself on this thread since their seems to be a steamy debate going on. If any of you are interested in getting a particular penkit from Dayacom then contact me. I can try and get a group order together if their is enough interest. Angus is a very nice guy and he is very up and up on things. I've been trying to advise him on his entry into the internet sales business, which can be very sticky when it comes to international matters.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fishhook83 (May 8, 2012)

Well I just registered so if this as covered on another thread then good. As for this thread, I wanted to give ya'll a few options. I'm not new to wood turning but just started again after 8 years and have done a lot of research. First you can check out PSI. I can't guarantee they use dayacom but the kits I've ordered from them were manufactured in Taiwan. Plus many pen kits are the same as on dayacom's website.

My personal choice for almost everything is Craft Supply. They are aupplied by dayacom. Craft Supplies USA - Woodturners Catalog - Woodworking tools and supplies specializing in woodturning.. Mainly because their prices and quantity discounts are better then what I've found so far at other stores or websites. Mix and match the kits to get the best prices possible. A small group could easily order 100 kits for the 25% discount. Topping that off they are near my residence so that's a benefit for me. (I don't care for the apprentice line but they are cheap)

If anyone knows other locations for quality kits, I'd love to check em out. My current interest lies in off the wall projects that you don't see very often and the more rare exotic wood. Good turning to all


----------

